# K1500 Jaws Won't Grab



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have replaced bearings and jaws on this machine more than once in my life but now I am stumped.

The main shaft finally wore out from too much use without a guide hose. It did however last 20 years. :thumbup:

After reassembling it, the jaws are not grabbing the cable tight enough. The engage just enough to spin the cable but if you grab the cable it immediately slips.

Any ideas?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I have replaced bearings and jaws on this machine more than once in my life but now I am stumped. <SNIP>
> 
> 
> Are you sure the cable is not flat on the outside. I believe they make different jaws for different cables. Is the clutch adjusted properly?
> ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just figured it out.

The back nut of the shaft needed to go in just a wee bit farther. She runs like a new now. :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you use the guide hose on the K60? Seems the cable behind the machine could be dangerous or snag grass etc.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Do you use the guide hose on the K60? Seems the cable behind the machine could be dangerous or snag grass etc.


Yep


----------

